# Pro-Press; Do you own one?



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you own one? Would you own one?


I can think of many reasons to own a Pro-press, but with having to make smart financial decisions I am unsure if it would be a smart purchase at this time. 

I am quoting a job where part of the cost could be associated with that job, but not that much to make the leap. 

What parameters do you use to justify buying a tool that cost over a $1,000.00? 

I set a $1,000 because that seems like a good break point, obviously a Pro-press is much more.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a corded and cordless model. Since we don't use them that often, I prefer the corded since its battery is never dead.

I worked in the trade for over 20 years without one and never felt I needed it. Now after having them for a few years, it would be like giving up my microwave oven. :no:

In service they are priceless when you need to limit the time of a water shutdown. If you can build the cost into a job go for it but for intermittent use I'd stick with the corded.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I paid less for my ProPress 100B from AJ Coleman. Granted it only does 1/2 to 1 1/4 and does not come with the 1 1/4" jaw. But 93% of my work is in the 1/2 to 1" so that was the best choice for me. At the time also I knew that I had the access to a rental ProPress that would do the larger stuff from AJ Coleman, so I figured the other 7% of the jobs I just rent the tool. Later on I found out one of my supply houses rents the ProPress as well. 

Just FYI we are a service shop, so no new construction. So the ProPress is mostly to help with the places where draining down the system is not an option and in the past we would of froze the line. It did come in handy on a job where a line froze and burst, and they had no shut offs that they could find. So I just put on my rain gear cut the pipe clean slide on the ball valve pressed it and turned it off.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 100B bought from a guy off Craigslist for $600.00 bucks. Thing was brand new. That was last year or two years ago, can't remember) 
I've used my jet swet more than I have the pro press. 

Still waiting for the right situation to use it, getting fittings is another problem. Has to be scheduled.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't have one, don't need one, don't want one. And I can't afford one now....:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We have one at the shop well actually three, and let me tell you best tool in the world. We work on a lot of hospitals and a shut down is a timed process. Without that propress our job would be ten times harder to wait and drain whole building. My opionion if you can afford it buy it worth every dime i say:thumbup:


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think pro press is great. Especially if the water won't shut off. And at our shop we charge a pro press rental fee of $150.00 if its used on a repair. Paid for itself and some.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I bought a 100b off of craigs list for 500. I figured I'd use it once in a while, so I bought a handfull of fittings and valves. I was apprehensive about the o rings and all, but was convinced otherwise.

2 months later, I bought a new rp310b, plus the swivel "press ring" set, plus a full stock of valves and fittings. I liked it that much.

I plan to put the 100 on a 2nd truck in the future.

You can't beat it for service. It's great in a crawl or attic. No danger of fire.

It's a great investment. You will not be sorry.

Oh, Wolverine Brass stocks the full line of Viega Pro Press, and the pricing can't be beat!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't a Propress fitting a high-class glorified sharkbite?...:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Isn't a Propress fitting a high-class glorified sharkbite?...:whistling2:


Yes:laughing:




But I'm here to tell you, if you hold one of them fittings in your hand, you will be a believer. They are way thicker than "k"'copper. They have a large radius. 

It's really a quality system.


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, the o ring in the pro press fitting isn't what makes the seal. It's actually sealed by the two coppers joining. Unlike the shark bite. A permanent connection.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Yes:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




I am just playing devil's advocate. One big hospital job I was on, the whole copper water piping was Propress. The journeymen were complaining about not being able to get the overhead runs nice and straight. But I agree that it probably beats waiting to drain down a 5-story hospital to cut in a valve. Or just use bread...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jchar5147 said:


> Also, the o ring in the pro press fitting isn't what makes the seal. It's actually sealed by the two coppers joining. Unlike the shark bite. A permanent connection.


I'd like to see proof of that... :whistling2:

On your next Pro-Press job take all the o-rings out of the fittings before you press them in...

Let me know how you make out... :laughing:


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

No way would I try it. Nor can I prove it. My intel was provided by a rep. When we got the machine a few years back my boss had a rep come to the shop and tell us about how it works. Probably to give us confidence in the thing. If I was misinformed by a rep.... Shoot me. But I just searched online and couldn't find anything legitimate stating what makes the actual seal to discredit him. **shrug**


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I can verify(mine own eyes) that a cut o-ring in a PP fitting WILL leak....:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I can verify(mine own eyes) that a cut o-ring in a PP fitting WILL leak....:whistling2:


I had this feeling that they were there for a reason...:laughing:


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

If that's been your experience who am I to disagree. Ive only ever had one leak on a pro press fitting and I just repressed it and it was good. Great tool. I'm definitely not going to mess up a fitting to test it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Jchar5147 said:


> If that's been your experience who am I to disagree. Ive only ever had one leak on a pro press fitting and I just repressed it and it was good. Great tool. I'm definitely not going to mess up a fitting to test it.


I do think it's the best thing since sliced bread in terms of service repair...Just don't get in a hurry and forget to de-burr....


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed. We repiped a best western hotel with it. All except the gal drops. The owner didn't want to patch the walls so we tied on in the ceiling. Of all the joints the only issues were where we grabbed a couple of the gal drops. Pro press was flawless.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The first ProPress fittings did not have the o-ring, but to meet the codes they had to add the o-ring. In the fittings they make now has a feature to let you know if a fitting is not pressed, its a small open channel under the o-ring so if the fitting is not pressed it will leak. So removing the o-ring to prove a mechanical press can not work with the new fittings since the o-ring when pressed will seal off that channel.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Head on over to the Ridgid forum where this very same thread has all but broken down to fisticuffs :laughing: and yes, the main combatants will be known to all

I would post my opinion here but you can get a better idea over there.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a propress 330 in the truck, I totally love the tool, I also use the CI attachment it's amazing especially in a tight space. I would recommend picking one up, it may take a while to fully justify it, but once you do start it will pay for it's self. 

That said there are still a lot of places here we can't use it, like UBC (university), one of the coal terminals, etc. Commercial jobs that have soldering done by their maintenance personal don't like it I have found.


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> The first ProPress fittings did not have the o-ring, but to meet the codes they had to add the o-ring. In the fittings they make now has a feature to let you know if a fitting is not pressed, its a small open channel under the o-ring so if the fitting is not pressed it will leak. So removing the o-ring to prove a mechanical press can not work with the new fittings since the o-ring when pressed will seal off that channel.


Seems like you got it figured out. **laughing***


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't own one, but I have rented them from time to time.

Invaluable when you need to get a shut off installed immediately.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking into getting one, but after posting the thread on the Ridgid forum I may pass. Unless I can find a used one that someone is willing to part with *cough* Water Works? *cough*.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm looking into getting one, but after posting the thread on the Ridgid forum I may pass. Unless I can find a used one that someone is willing to part with *cough* Water Works? *cough*.


:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We had a couple of jobs that the time savings paid for the units. Now that they are part of the stable, it would be hard to let them go.

It is rare when we use them...but when we do they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> We had a couple of jobs that the time savings paid for the units. Now that they are part of the stable, it would be hard to let them go.
> 
> *It is rare when we use them...but when we do they are worth their weight in gold*.



Is that adjusted for the current rate of inflation? :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

At over 9lbs they are not even close to their weight in gold :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the older corded model, the CT400 I think. I picked it up used off the bay for a pretty good deal and it's helped me out a few times. I work on a number of local wineries and restaurants so that's where I use it most. 

Another thing to think about is if you're working in buildings that were initially plumbed with propress, should you need to make a repair near a PP fitting, you can't solder. You'll need to propress in order not to melt the o-rings in the nearby fittings.







Paul


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Really? how would you have done it 15 years ago, or if you didn't have a pro-press? 

I hate to box myself into a corner because of a tool.

Question was asked "how do you stop the water from dripping on a 4" copper line?" So... since I don't think they make a 4" Jett Swett, how would you guys do it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Bread or wire with a rag in the end if it shove it on one side of a ball valve and sweat it up. Works everytime


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty sure they make 4" jet sweats. Been 6 years since i did a lot of 4" copper, but im pretty sure we had one.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Really? how would you have done it 15 years ago, or if you didn't have a pro-press?


 
If that's directed towards my post, it wouldn't have been a problem before propress. My point was that if the building was plumbed with propress, you have to be careful soldering too near the existing fittings. If you're too close, you need to press in a repair vs. sweat. 







Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Bread or wire with a rag in the end if it shove it on one side of a ball valve and sweat it up. Works everytime


 
So many of these new tools don't make the impossible possible, they just make it easier. I've also taken old worn out fitting brushes and wrapped them with teflon tape. 





Paul


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, you are probably correct there. I supose it depends on how close the nearest fitting is. Maybe cool gel or a wet rag would be ok. To me though it's just another reason to keep on soldering.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the CT400 that goes from 1/2"-4" I use it mainly on bigger projects.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Will said:


> Bread or wire with a rag in the end if it shove it on one side of a ball valve and sweat it up. Works everytime


With 4" you might need the whole loaf.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I find that a 2" inflatable test ball works just dandy and only cost about 8 bucks.

always thinking, always thinking


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

My good old freezing machine sits in the back of the shop with the Maytag repairman now. :whistling2:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

My toy for todays job, beats the heck outa the ratchet style.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Whole lot O money when you can buy a 4" angle grinder for about 80 bucks.

I wish I had been a tool salesman. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Whole lot O money when you can buy a 4" angle grinder for about 80 bucks.
> 
> I wish I had been a tool salesman. :laughing:


There's alot of places a 4" grinder won't go....

But we've been through all this before...:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> With 4" you might need the whole loaf.


Depends on how much water is bleeding through. Done it lots of times and it didn't take a whole loaf.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I find that a 2" inflatable test ball works just dandy and only cost about 8 bucks.
> 
> always thinking, always thinking



I just put that in my bag of tricks. That's good stuff, yet so simple. Bet it works better than a coat hanger and rag that I use:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The solution has been found for the time being. The wholesaler is going to loan me the pro-press for the job. 

I did not intend to start another dang debate. 

New tools are invented to make jobs easier and more productive to help a business make money. There is nothing wrong with sticking to a method you have known and works for you, and there is nothing wrong with using a new tool and method to improve work. 

The whole argument makes little sense to me. Do what works best for you.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah come on, you can put up a better fight than that :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Ah come on, you can put up a better fight than that :laughing:


You talking to me?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Ah come on, you can put up a better fight than that :laughing:


 Why are you such a Caveman?

Go with the flow or find yourself left behind.

Are you in this to make a buck or what?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Doing a shut down tonight with ours...

It sure is easier to press a valve in when the water won't shut down 100%. Kind of hard to justify swimming while trying to ram the Jet Sweat in line, when you can slip two non stop Pro Press couplings on and have it operational in under 10 mins...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Indie said:


> You talking to me?


So do ya feel lucky punk, do ya?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Why are you such a Caveman?
> 
> Go with the flow or find yourself left behind.
> 
> Are you in this to make a buck or what?


The flow is down hill, first rule of pluming :laughing:

Hey, I have two of the consarned machines. Bought them at a trade show where they were giving away free booze. Smart move that free booze thing. :thumbsup:

I'm off money since the Obama administration seems dead set on making it pretty much worthless. :thumbsup: I'm collecting rice, beans and bullets for the new economy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So do ya feel lucky punk, do ya?


Nope, and that is why I won't argue. I have enough problems with other respected members don't need to be on "The List" of another member. 

Although a healthy debate might be nice. :yes:

Terms?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I love this forum. they are thrashing this very same subject on the Ridgid forum with much uglier results. I'm feeling for Mark


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I love this forum. they are thrashing this very same subject on the Ridgid forum with much uglier results. I'm feeling for Mark



What does the Diva forum have to say about it? :jester:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

well to cut things short TM and Ironranger....yadda yadda yadda :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The flow is down hill, first rule of pluming :laughing:
> 
> Hey, I have two of the consarned machines. Bought them at a trade show where they were giving away free booze. Smart move that free booze thing. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm off money since the Obama administration seems dead set on making it pretty much worthless. :thumbsup: I'm collecting rice, beans and bullets for the new economy.


 I think we're on the same page.

Still feeling argumentative for the sake of being argumentative, but pretty sure we're on the same page.

They definitely have their place.

Standing 60 feet under the ruins of a city destroyed by a cows kick of a glue pot waiting for the bars to close because the 100+ year gate valve won't shut off made a believer out of me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Note my avatar

It's my job


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Note my avatar
> 
> It's my job


 I'm pussing out too.

I gotta eat.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> well to cut things short TM and Ironranger....yadda yadda yadda :laughing:


I just looked it over, and its a dumb argument. 

Walnuts at Christmas? :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Funniest damn thread in a long time.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Indie, it's reached the full boiling point over there now :yes:

Shoot out at the OK corral.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Indie, it's reached the full boiling point over there now :yes:
> 
> Shoot out at the OK corral.



Might be time to jump over there and "Help" the situation. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

better move fast. after the last couple of posts there is a good chance the entire thread will dissapear. Brings back memories


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> better move fast. after the last couple of posts there is a good chance the entire thread will dissapear. Brings back memories


Let the thread resurrection begin, ha ha ha ha. Should have touched enough points to piss everyone off. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

And as predicted.....poof....gone


I can only imagine the PM's they both got from either Mark or Josh.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it had a good run. I enjoyed every minute of it. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It was fun was'nt it? And we all learned so much from it too. :laughing:
I just feel bad for Rick. He never really got a chance to explain why a one man shop needs 9 pro-press machines :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if Rick is a Ridgid salesman/rep for online marketing....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> well to cut things short TM and Ironranger....yadda yadda yadda :laughing:


I didn't look but that sure was my guess... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> It was fun was'nt it? And we all learned so much from it too. :laughing:
> I just feel bad for Rick. He never really got a chance to explain why a one man shop needs 9 pro-press machines :whistling2:


I finally went over to RF and took a look...
Yep as I thought a zillion pages of rubbish between a guy in the out in the sticks of Northern Minnesota that uses his pro-press tool a million times a day plumbing outhouses in hunting cabins, and our old buddy "Forum Filler" from down on the bay, that can apply Alabama Code & Law to melted ice cream in Canada for a 25 page thread....

I really got a kick out of "Forum Filler" complaining that someone sent him a threatening PM...
Isn't that a taste of his own medicine?
Oh wait...
He doesn't just PM...
He e-mails, makes phone calls, creates fictitious user names of others on forums, and gets behind creating other forums so he can bad mouth others with his other banned buddies and have his Trollish ways can go on forever....:laughing:

Oh well...
Another heavily edited closed thread and the legacy continues...:laughing:
I'm just glad that we don't have to sift through them here....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Red, link me up...

You know I love train wrecks!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Too Late...

Poof! Another thread disappears... :laughing:

Last night was the last viewing session....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Too Late...
> 
> Poof! Another thread disappears... :laughing:
> 
> Last night was the last viewing session....


For which? I thought you were referring to a thread over there, then 3 pages of this very thread vanished before my eyes...

And there it was, gone!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Too Late...
> 
> Poof! Another thread disappears... :laughing:
> 
> Last night was the last viewing session....


Dam..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> With 4" you might need the whole loaf.


:laughing:


----------

